# how do i post pics please



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

they are in my documents,

picked up car today[/list]


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Try this

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=43328


----------



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

thanks


----------

